# Stolen from rspca help needed



## mickyb

Urgent Appeal for Information 

The RSPCA Coventry, Nuneaton & District Branch are urgently appealing for information after one of the animal centres much loved dogs was stolen today (Monday 22nd August) by a man in his early twenties posing as a potential adopter.

The animal centre staff followed the normal rehoming procedures asking the relevant rehoming questions, taking details and holding something of value including house keys and a bike before the man was able to take Chippy for a walk. All the information and items proved to be false as he never returned for them.

The man left the centre on Coundon Wedge Drive with Chippy around 11.30am into the field towards Brownshill Green.

Chippy is a mastiff X around 18months he is very recognisable and we are hoping that someone may see him and contact us or the police. Chippy has really been through it in his life so far after being seized by the RSPCA with a horrendous injury to his neck caused by an ill fitted collar. He also has a life threatening blood disorder, which if he injured himself could prove to be fatal.

Glenn Mayoll Animal Centre Manager says We are all gob smacked by what has happened, the man in question was convincing as a legitimate adopter and even discussed bringing his other dog to meet the Chippy at the centre

'The animal centre staff have clubbed together to offer a small reward to anyone who can give information leading to the safe return of Chippy'

All we want is to have Chippy back in our care so we can find him a loving home where we know he will be ok. We are really worried due the type of dog he is that he may well fall into the wrong hands which would be devastating for all of us. We are appealing for anyone who may have any information to get in touch

All the centre staff have clubbed together to form a small cash reward to anyone who gives us the information leading to the safe return of Chippy

The man is described as being in his early twenties with brown hair, blue eyes and pockmarked face around 5ft7 in height, he also has tattoos on his hands and neck. He was wearing a grey tracksuit with a dark blue/grey cap. We believe the man may own another dog possibly a Staffordshire Bull Terrier and he may be from the Longford area but could be from anywhere so we ask everyone to be vigilant in looking out for Chippy.

The police are investigating and we do have CCTV footage of the man in question. Our main aim is for the safe return of Chippy to our care.

Anyone with information please contact the Animal Centre on 02476336616 or Little Park Police Station.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

hope this poor dog is found as soon as possible, so that he can begin a new life in a forever home. have you tried the local TV and radio stations? if you havent they might be able to help especially in the circumstances its occured an his sad past. Just a thought.


----------



## Petloversdigest

'A picture speaks a thousand words' - a pic of chippy might trigger someone's memory.........I do hope he is returned quickly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

bUMP...............


----------



## mickyb

Thank you all for your comments still missing, and everything being done, that can be


----------



## Guest

Petloversdigest said:


> 'A picture speaks a thousand words' - a pic of chippy might trigger someone's memory.........I do hope he is returned quickly.


he`s on doglost.
DogLost - Lost: Tan Mastiff Male In Central (CV5)


----------



## Petloversdigest

Lovely clear pictures on DogLost - hope he is returned soon


----------



## padifoot

Hello,

Hope this dog is found soon especially because of his illness!

The man that took this dog, are you sure wasn't the original owner or the owners friend that was trying to steal his dog back before he got charged or something at court? That dog does look like a Pitbull and owners will do anything to cover up they have an illegal dog. I think the RSPCA should go back to where they found this dog and see if they find the dog or even get neighbours to see if they recognise that man in the area. ( With photos or drawings)

Hope this helps

Lou xx


----------



## petsrightmeow

So much pet theift.. it makes me sick.. i cannot believe some people these days.
What has this world come to.


----------



## Toneeh

Bit late, but did they Ever find the dog? :/


----------



## wyntersmum

just been on the site to look at photo and theres a coment saying good news dog been found. dont know if this is right but glad if it is.


----------



## emzybabe

disgusting! steeling form a charity  Chippies been through enough as it is


----------

